
Ask HN: Developer FB Account Disabled - tekram
This may not be the right place for asking this but....<p>I am not a Facebook user until I wanted to create a messaging bot. I created an account and then created a developer account. Soon there after, my account gets disabled asking me for photo and then remains disabled. It gets disabled for &#x27;suspicious activity&#x27;. I am not interested in using FB for social purposes. My account was bare and perhaps that was suspicious. I actually then create two more accounts and the same result. I have emailed disabled@fb.com and submitted an appeal here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;help&#x2F;contact&#x2F;260749603972907<p>What can I do that would not raise flags about suspicious activity with my account? I do not mind creating another account.<p>Quite frustrating...
======
joshribakoff
Same issue here with my actual personal account. Uploaded my picture, did the
appeal. Got no response. I decided if they don't want me on fb then I don't
want to be on there either (too much ads and fake news)

Plenty of other social networks with less ads out there. You probably
specifically want a fb bot though so good luck

~~~
tekram
Thanks. There are a ton of people having the same issue though only for their
personal non-developer account. I even tried creating a FB account only and
letting it sit there for a few days before making a developer account.

